# Richfield, OH slot car show



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Who's goin'? I will be there as a buyer, not a seller this time.

Marty


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Marty,

I will be there...Coming in early on Saturday morning so I can set up for room to room sales on Saturday night. I will have some real good deals on AW TJ and XT chassis plus bodies. ....I will also have all the newest Carrera slot cars and a few sets for the Christmas shoppers.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

What time do doors open for the public?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We will be there bright and early Sunday morning..............

Show info:

Oct. 28th 2006, Ohio, Model Motoring Car Club, Vintage Slot Car Show Richfield SAME LOCATION NEW NAME Quality Inn, Richfield, OH. (330) 659-6151. Tables are $30 each through October 8th, after this date $35.00. Open 9:30am-4pm, Adm. $3, Under 12 Free. Floor Rights $25. For more information, contact Brad Bennett at: [email protected].


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll be there with Dash Motorsports new Falcons,55's for AFX,X-TRACTION and Tomy chassis.Hopefully the 55's for the t-jets will arrive and maybe the Olds 442.If they don't arrive I will have them next week.I'll take orders in Ohio and ship them the same day they arrive.Ohio is always a fun show.Bob Beers will have his usual good stuff along with his Aurora HO bible.Danny Esposito will have his new Pup trailers and his version of HO religion,The Tyco bible.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

tomhocars said:


> Hopefully the 55's for the t-jets will arrive and maybe the Olds 442.


So if they are in can my order be filled there or do I have to wait?

Marty


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I will be there again as a seller , lots of used Tyco and afx most in the $10 -15 price range also will be moving some older AW / RC2 / JL slots and pull backs .


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Marty,Are you and Dave still fighting.I'll see you at the show. Tom


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

tomhocars said:


> Marty,Are you and Dave still fighting.I'll see you at the show. Tom


DON'T EVER MENTION HIS NAME TO ME AGAIN!!!

Marty


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

ok dave


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Any requests for parts or cars guys?I wil be up very late.
859-356-1566
chris


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow! The Richfield show was great! Saw tomhocars, scj and a couple others there. 

Set myself a budget limit of $200. I failed, but not by much. I only went $25 over 

Here's some of what I picked up:


----------

